# Dvorak symphony no.5 conducted by Georg Szell



## steffan.j (May 17, 2009)

Hi,

sorry that my first post is requesting information, from what looks to be a superb forum with a wealth of information - have been looking in for a while, but finally taken the plunge.

I have got the following:

Dvorak op.95 symphony no.5 in E minor (from the new world). Czech Philharmonic orchestra. Conducted by Georg Szell.

Album number 297, by HMV.

There's 5 vinyls in all, each in their own leaf, which are held in a 'book' (brown book with gold writing). 

I have searched high and low and cannot find any info on this work and was hoping someone on here would enlighten me? Any idea of age? Is it rare? Is it a noted piece of work?

Thanks in advance for any help you can give me.

Steff.


----------



## bongos (Nov 27, 2008)

I can tell you that that symphony5(From the new World ) was renumbered to Symphony 9


----------



## steffan.j (May 17, 2009)

Thanks for the reply Bongos. I take it that not much is known about the work I mentioned? Could anyone point me in the direction of a collector, or someone similar that would know please?

Thanks,

Steff.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

steffan.j said:


> Hi,
> 
> sorry that my first post is requesting information, from what looks to be a superb forum with a wealth of information - have been looking in for a while, but finally taken the plunge.
> 
> ...


Composed during roughly the first half of 1893 in New York City, the so-called "New World" Symphony was originally known as the composer's Fifth. It wasn't until the 1950s that it was re-numbered his Ninth. Different numbers were also assigned to his other eight symphonies. The recording you have was produced in 1937 in London, obviously in monophonic sound. It doesn't appear to command much value. Reviewers have given it mixed reactions.


----------

